
Skepticism About Moral Responsibility - lainon
https://plato.stanford.edu/entries/skepticism-moral-responsibility/
======
exolymph
Personally, I think that moral responsibility (or ethical, if you prefer) is a
sort of convenient fiction we use to function as a society.

> You're born with particular DNA programming, which determines how you
> perceive and process outside stimuli, thus shaping your progress as a
> person, as a human psycho-physiological entity. Nature is what determines
> your reaction to nurture, and you don't have any control over either. They
> both affect you, certainly, but not in a way that you can manipulate
> independently of who you already are... it gets circular.

> And yet we think that we have the power to decide things without reference
> to our formative contexts. Regardless of my philosophical position, my brain
> is convinced that it is reasonable. Accordingly, society is built on the
> idea of responsibility for one's actions. I'm not saying that it shouldn't
> be! As far as I can tell there's no alternative. But how interesting, that
> the entire system of civilization is constructed around a logical fallacy.

[https://www.sonyaellenmann.com/2015/04/free-will-mental-
illn...](https://www.sonyaellenmann.com/2015/04/free-will-mental-illness-
abuse.html)

